# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Heat care

## kyratshooter

I did not know whether to put this here or in the cooking section?

I just looked at my outside thermometer and it says 104.  Heat index is higher than that. UV index is 10 of 10.

Be careful out there.

Stay hydrated and use the sun screen.

----------


## madmax

Man, every year we come back to FL in the brutal peak heat.  Kelly has to go out and teach pe soon.  Whew.

----------


## Rick

I come in about 1:00 and call it a day. The afternoon is off limits if it means being outside.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  It be hot.

----------


## hunter63

Was plugging away at my hedge trimming....1/2 hour water break....neighbor came across the street.....said he was worried about me work out side.
Offered to complete the job...but was done for today installment.
That guy works too hard...and fast.

Yeah was in the 80's....so not bad.

----------


## Batch

We hit 86 degrees with a 80% humidity today. Saturday is the only day we are supposed to get out of the 80's this week. 

Afternoon sky was black as sin. But, we only got a little rain. But, not much.

----------


## crashdive123

80's would be nice.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Yes been that kinda hot here too and spent the last two days on a tractor brush hogging.  I've been drinking more water than the tractor has diesel.

----------


## hunter63

Lat time I was out at my place....went by a couple of Amish guys.....
Young no beards....cutting brush with a  sickle.......Black, long pants and blue button up, long sleeve shirts.

I glad I have a diesel tractor w/bushhog......still gets hot.....but not like that.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Oh hail no!! I'm too old, too fat and smoke way too much. My hats off to them but if no brush hog then I'd be turning some goats out.

----------


## WalkingTree

I have a trick for when it's really hot. Instead of it being hot, or the heat beating down on me...I think to myself "I *am* the fire."

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I have a trick too. It's called turning down the thermostat.

----------


## hunter63

Set on ....On+auto+Hold temp+73.......All year around.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have a trick for when it's really hot. Instead of it being hot, or the heat beating down on me...I think to myself "I *am* the fire."


Yep, good luck with that!

Build a man a fire and he is warm for one night, set a man on fire and he is warm for the rest of his life.

----------


## hunter63

> Yep, good luck with that!
> 
> Build a man a fire and he is warm for one night, set a man on fire and he is warm for the rest of his life.


Key word here is "rest" of his life......a very short life.....

----------


## crashdive123

> I have a trick for when it's really hot. Instead of it being hot, or the heat beating down on me...I think to myself "I *am* the fire."


Good luck with that.

----------


## Rick

73?! Man, My thermo is set on 68. My theory is if you can hang beef in the house then you are almost cool enough. Almost.

----------


## Manwithnoname

I'm with y'all on the ac unfortunately my choice is suffer the cooking to get that paycheck. Maybe one day I'll actually convince the boss to get a new tractor with cab, ac, heat and am/fm stereo  :Smile: .

----------


## hunter63

> I'm with y'all on the ac unfortunately my choice is suffer the cooking to get that paycheck. Maybe one day I'll actually convince the boss to get a new tractor with cab, ac, heat and am/fm stereo .


Tell him for a few buck more you can get one that is GPS controlled.....then you can take a nap.

----------


## kyratshooter

Last night I was out working in the shop and shut things down to go inside.  I walked into a wall of heat when I opened the door.  The shop has AC.

It was 11:00 pm and when I brought up the weather channel to check the temps I discovered that it was still 84 degrees and 92% humidity at that time if night!

You can get heatstroke at midnight around here!

----------


## madmax

Max loves outside.  But since we got back he barks when he has to go and makes it quick.  Then beelines for the door.  And his breed was bred to herd cattle all day in the outback.  Maybe he's just a girly-boy.  lol.

----------


## crashdive123

I understand that pets take on the personalities of their owners.   :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes things are just too easy.

----------


## Rick

Have we started speaking in the first person now?

----------


## hunter63

Bhohahaha....my thoughts as well....ya beat me to it.....
Pitch high in the zone.....there is the swing, ...Crack.......Got all of that one......It's up...up....It's outta here.......!!!!!1

----------


## madmax

Are you guys having fun yet?

----------


## Rick

Look at it this way, Max. We aren't laughing at you. We are laughing wi...yeah we are.

----------


## hunter63

Actually I just came in....and cooling down.....Ice water
Pulling vines, getting bugs and little green sticky stuff stuck to the sweat.......
Dogs were whining to go in an hour ago.....both sleeping on the couch.

----------


## WalkingTree

I have a trick for when it's this hot. I go outside, crack open a raw egg, and fling it up into the air. I always have a plate ready to catch it with, because when it comes back down it's fully cooked.

----------


## hunter63

Don't miss.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Are you guys having fun yet?


Yes.  Yes we are.

----------


## hunter63

You know it hot when......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Is max an Aussie or a heeler? I've got an Aussie and when I put her out, shes wanting back in within 5 minutes right now. Then again inside is where she spends 90% of her life this time of year.

----------


## Rollicks

Raise your hand if you have a beard.

(Raises hand)

Guess what? You've got a built in swamp cooler attached to your chin...

----------


## kyratshooter

Good lord don't soak that thing down.

No telling what you would find swimming around in there!

----------


## madmax

> Is max an Aussie or a heeler? I've got an Aussie and when I put her out, shes wanting back in within 5 minutes right now. Then again inside is where she spends 90% of her life this time of year.


Max rescued us about 8 years ago in the NC mountains.  We thought he was a stubby but his build and color (red) says he was docked.  When people ask we reply red Australian Cattle Dog  or heeler.  Lord knows what a DNA test would show.  We'll never have another breed.

I don't really mind Max slowing down.  He was exhausting to train and socialize when he was younger.  He became toddler and geezer approved.  Very tolerant.

----------


## crashdive123

He certainly tolerates all of us at our camps.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, but he gets that look on his face where you know he is thinking "stupid humans!".

----------


## madmax

Heeler stink eye.

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Tell him for a few buck more you can get one that is GPS controlled.....then you can take a nap.


Hmm, now there's an idea. He would probably just tell me to pay a Mexican $20 to do the driving for me.

----------


## Rick

Or get an American to disparage others for free.

----------

